# Hilfe bei Watchdogs (PS4)



## sihingmuc (26. Februar 2015)

Servus,
ich hoffe jetzt mal daß ich hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben.

Es geht um folgendes:
Ich war neulich im Waffenladen und habe eine 1911 mit Schalldämpfer gesehen. Nur wird kein Preis angezeigt. 
Jetzt natürlich die Frage: Wie komme ich an das Schätzchen ran? Muss ich noch etwas warten oder was ist zu erledigen?


Danke für Info´s....


----------

